# Any fursuit head commissions under $100?



## Rainbow-Storm-52 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello!
I'm Taffy, I'm 13 years old and my mom and I are going to Anthrocon. I want to make a partial fursuit. However, my mom and I are inexperienced. We know how to make paws, feet, etc. however not so much the head. I was wondering if anyfur is doing head commissions under $100 with decent quality.


----------



## Teal (Apr 5, 2012)

I've never seen one go for under $300.
The cheapest option would be to make it. I'm making one and so far it's costing me about $60-$70.

Fur and foam (the main parts of a head) are expensive.


----------



## RitsukaUzumaki (Apr 5, 2012)

You just missed commissions for $230. :/ But that still would be more than what you want.

You could try furbuy.com for already made heads.


----------



## RitsukaUzumaki (Apr 5, 2012)

Acctually here this is easier.  This person on furbuy is commissioning   --->     http://www.furbuy.com/auctions/1030380.html


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 5, 2012)

It'd probably be cheaper to make it yourself. Have you checked the pinned thread? I would recommend Matrices.


----------



## Teal (Apr 5, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> It'd probably be cheaper to make it yourself. Have you checked the pinned thread? *I would recommend Matrices*.


 This is the method I'm using and it is easy.


----------



## mirepoix (Apr 6, 2012)

I think if you are on a tight budget and still learning techniques, a partial may be a bit too large of an endeavor.  I think you should spend your money on a small amount of some high quality fur (CR's Craft for natural colors or Distinctive Fabric for fun colors) and fashion yourselves some spiffy looking ears and tails.  I have only gone to Further Confusion, but while I was there I was able to go to a panel about fursuit making and personally ask suiters about their techniques.  I learned more that way than I ever did doing online research!

But if you believe in yourself and still one to give it a shot, there are a lot of great tutorials out there if you do your research.  A pair of electric clippers and some drybrushing will take any meh head and pump it to the next level.


----------

